# Passion Flowers And Dry Hops



## Andrew Coleman (18/8/10)

I'm going to add dried passion flowers with my dry hops to secondary fermentation.

Still thinking about a decent amount so its noticable but not over powering, will be using with nelson sauvin to enhance the grapefruit aromas.

Will make a hoptea with the two beforehand to sterilise them for a while before adding to secondary.

Has anyone done this before or are there any reasons that i shouldnt give this a try?

Drew :icon_cheers:


----------



## kevin_smevin (18/8/10)

Drewcifer said:


> I'm going to add dried passion flowers with my dry hops to secondary fermentation.
> 
> Still thinking about a decent amount so its noticable but not over powering, will be using with nelson sauvin to enhance the grapefruit aromas.
> 
> ...



I was thinking about doing this just yesterday. Do you know where to get the passion flowers from? They are supposed have a relaxing effect. You might make sleepy beer.


----------



## jayse (18/8/10)

Don't know what passion flowers are exactly, for all I know it could be slang for a party drug :blink: 

Anyway sounds good to me.


----------

